# "...known to the state of CA to cause cancer..."



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

i just discovered that a model train we bought for ds for Christmas says this on the back of the box







. i called the train company and a woman who says she's worked there making trains for 23 years tells me i have nothing to worry about unless ds plans on eating the train. "they have to put that on there in case they get sued." well geez, that makes me feel better about giving it to him. i know this train isn't necessarily designed for a child his age, but model railroading is something he's really gotten into and while he's beyond mouthing parts, i'm concerned about him even touching it. i've looked for reliable info on this warning and can't find anything, so i thought i'd try here.
opinions? resources? please give it to me - not too long before i have to decide if this present will be under the tree this year.
thanks!


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

Everything is known to the state of CA to cause cancer.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybaby333* 
Everything is known to the state of CA to cause cancer.









Yea ths I always got a kick outta the take home bags from the applebees restraunt across from our old apartment that bore this warning. Now I jsut







when i see the warning...

Deanna


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybaby333* 
Everything is known to the state of CA to cause cancer.









Yup. EVERYTHING.


----------



## stik (Dec 3, 2003)

Everyone else beat me to it. I don't think you can buy a hamburger in CA that doesn't have that label on it. A ton of things are "known to cause cancer" in specific situations, and in certain quantities.

Unless the train is made of uranium, I wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybaby333* 
Everything is known to the state of CA to cause cancer.



















That label is on _everything_. I'm surprised there isn't a sign on the back of the front door saying "The sun is known to cause cancer, birth defects and other reproductive harm."


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

Here the list

In case you want to avoid cancer or reproductive harm


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

and just as a reassurance (or not) as to the nature of the list, wood dust was added yesterday as a carcinogen.


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

and on reading further, as testosterone is on the list as a carcinogen, you should probably get one of those labels for your son to match his train.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, and further, just because one item DOESN'T have that warning, it doesn't make it any safer than one that does have the warning. It could just mean the the former isn't sold in California so it doesn't need it.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought a bag of firewood with that warning on it once. Apparently because wood, when burned, creates carbon monoxide...


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

What everyone else said, but I'm happy to see that list now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bea* 
and on reading further, as testosterone is on the list as a carcinogen, you should probably get one of those labels for your son to match his train.

that had me rolling


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, man. When we were in CA this summer I eventually had to laugh at that label on EVERYTHING! at first, I was like, "DH our hotel is toxic for our health, we have to stay elsewhere!" then I realized the warning was pretty much everywhere we went...


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

But I do want to jump to the defense of California's laws here, as federal regulations regarding toxins are PITIFUL. The California guidelines are much more protective of our little one's developing bodies.

I would want to know WHAT about the toy gives it that label--the paint? Is it treated with a fire retardant (scary stuff)?


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahtdubb* 
But I do want to jump to the defense of California's laws here, as federal regulations regarding toxins are PITIFUL. The California guidelines are much more protective of our little one's developing bodies.

I would want to know WHAT about the toy gives it that label--the paint? Is it treated with a fire retardant (scary stuff)?

Yes. The CA label is SO overused that it because completely worthless. On the other hand, federal regs are too lax. It would be nice to have a happy medium.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
Yes. The CA label is SO overused that it because completely worthless. On the other hand, federal regs are too lax. It would be nice to have a happy medium.

Yea this I mean I appreciate being made aware but at the same time if I'm told that the air will give me cancer that every food item I can possibly eat will cause cancer and the water will cause cancer then itslike















humm death by cancer, death by starvation, death by suffucationwhich shall I choose??









Deanna


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I would find out what substance is in the train that warrants the warning label. There are some things I wouldn't obsess over. Something like lead-that would probably make me think twice about giving it to my child.


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

Er, but lead doesn't particularly cause cancer -- unless you smoke it, maybe. Excess Lead exposure leads to brain damage and delayed development -- which is pretty bad, too. Sorry, just had to clarify that. But I get the point other Posters have made.

Riding in automobiles leads to death in traffic accidents. It's a proven fact







.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

living in california, i have come to just ignore the label. it really is on everything and it doesnt specify what actually is in it that could cause harm. the tolerance levels are rediculous to cause that label, like you would have to have him actually EAT 50 model trains to get a level of toxicity that COULD POSSIBLY MAYBE cause cancer. i would find out what caused the label if you are really worried, but mostly, just take it with a grain of salt. the label was on our organic mattress because it was made with wool and i guess there is something in wool that could cause cancer? i dont know, i just laughed.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow! Even sheep are carcinogenic? That's weird. I have to wonder if those labels are printed on carcinogenic-free paper with carcinogenic-free ink and adhesives......

If you are still concerned, I would call the model train company back and see if you can find out exactly which part of the train caused them to put the label on it (paint?, tracks?, findings that hold it all together?, soldered parts which may or may not even be exposed?). Then at least you'd have a more informed choice rather than just a blanket "don't sue us" label warning.

A lot of hobby type stuff has dangerous components if not properly handled. You can find out a lot of info by checking for books at the library about the dangers in art/craft supplies. Also, if there are hazardous chemicals in things, you should be able to get a MSDS for it which details the hazards.

There are also precautions one can take - like using a dust mask when sanding, etc. (And of course, not eating trains, as some have suggested.)


----------

